# Buildings Insurance.......



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi all,

I rent a unit and have been paying the landlord for buildings insurance and I have my own separate contents insurance plus liability etc etc.

Should I really be paying the landlord for the buildings insurance? 

Any comments appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Probably, you might find it is a condition of your agreement.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm trying hard to find that! Lol

It's only a friend of mine who rents another unit doesn't and thought I wouldn't have to as I have no insurable interest???

Thanks for your quick reply


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Trying to think of an example. try this one.
If a part of the building broke/fell/collapsed onto your property buildings insurance would be what you claim on, not your contents. I think.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Normal practice for commercial lets are for the landlord to insure the building and then pass the charge on to the tenant, as mentioned it is normally contained in your lease.

If you occupy part of a building, the insurance is normally apportioned between the tenants in accordance with the percentage of the building they occupy.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Our Landlord also does this.

Although I managed to save £800 on a like for like quote which we are in the process of using rather than the Landlord's orginated quote (with their permission)

Adrian


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Our Landlord also does this.
> 
> Although I managed to save £800 on a like for like quote which we are in the process of using rather than the Landlord's orginated quote (with their permission)
> 
> Adrian


Interesting, maybe I'll look at getting quotes to compare as I dout the landlords bothered if he's passing the charge on!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

MattWSM said:


> Interesting, maybe I'll look at getting quotes to compare as I dout the landlords bothered if he's passing the charge on!
> 
> Thanks everyone


Matt

Our Landlord was 'stunned' as he has a very large/valuable commercial portfolio across the UK and couldnt understand how I'd got the price - it wasn't that hard but I think they look at the total portfolio rather than site by site which might have made it better for us in this case


----------

